# Have you or any one you know had problems with Cowboy Builders?



## andy j brown

UK hit TV show Cowboy Builders is currently searching for cowboy builders abroad.

Have you been ripped off abroad? Has a language barrier cost more than it should have?
Has your dream place in the sun become a nightmare of shoddy workmanship? 

Ricochet Television is currently producing a brand new series of Channel 5's Cowboy Builders and is keen to hear from British Ex-Pats who have fallen victim to rogue builders away from home. We would like to hear from anyone who has lost money on building or renovating a dream new abode or holiday home in Spain as a result of under qualified workmanship. So if you've been ripped off by a British or British speaking builder and you want us to expose them and maybe even help to fix your property, then please contact the Cowboy Builders team on consumeraffairs [at] ricochet . co . uk

Ricochet Television is one of the UK's leading independent television production companies that produces high quality Factual and Entertainment programmes for broadcast by major networks in the UK and the US . Recent, award-winning shows include Food Unwrapped, Britain's Empty Homes, Hollywood Me and Cowboy Traders. For more information please visit our website 

ricochet . co . uk


----------

